# LR -> Ps -> Lr problem!



## veryrandom (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, i hope this is being posted in the right section. I am currently editing in LR4, i clicked edit in PS and did my edit and then clicked save. The photo then flies back to the beginning of the photo stream in LR4 instead of beside its original. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  If you take a look on the LR toolbar, you will see a sort order. (A2Z or Z2A) and a sort type Dropdown List.  If you choose a different sort type (Capture Time) all images will sort into logical sequence.


----------



## veryrandom (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying! What i have basically is a wedding in LR, with two different cameras so its sorted by capture time. I have it in a Quick Collection so i can shuffle any pictures around that need shuffling. When i go to edit in PS and do the edit and save the photo goes to the beginning of the photo stream in LR instead of appearing beside the original image in the photo stream. Which means i have to drag it back through the photo stream so its in order again. I thought i remembered a fairly simple way of fixing this but now i cant think of it for the life of me!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 2, 2013)

So, What is the sort type set on the Quick Collection?


----------



## veryrandom (Apr 2, 2013)

The sort type is by Capture Time. Theres two different cameras so its easier for me to sort by capture time as opposed to file name etc.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 2, 2013)

veryrandom said:


> The sort type is by Capture Time. Theres two different cameras so its easier for me to sort by capture time as opposed to file name etc.


And you stated your problem as:





> back to the beginning of the photo stream in LR4 instead of beside its original


 For this I am stumped.   If Image A has a capture time of HH:MM:SS then the PS derivative will also have the same capture time and should sort along side its original.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 2, 2013)

veryrandom said:


> I have it in a Quick Collection so i can shuffle any pictures around that need shuffling.



As soon as you move just ONE picture, the sort order changes from Capture Time to User Order and in that situation any derivative from the "Edit in..." operation will indeed be returned to the top of the collection.


----------



## veryrandom (Apr 2, 2013)

TNG, you're right, i see the problem now thanks! Id made custom changes to the order so it wasnt sorted by capture time per say. Have made it sorted by capture time again and all is well, thanks!


----------

